# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Giới thiệu Máy cắt CNC Plamsa do Việt Nam tự sản xuất

## congnghecnc

Xin chào tất cả anh em của diễn đàn, hiện nay bên mình đang cung cấp ra thị trường dòng máy cắt CNC Plasma Oxy - Gas kiểu Compactcut - 2500 do ROBOTEC sản xuất.


*Mình xin được giới thiệu chiếc máy trong bài này:
*
Tên máy : *máy cắt CNC Plasma Oxy Gas Compactcut - 2500*
Máy cắt Plasma CNC với khổ cắt trung bình, khoảng cách Ray từ 2500mm - 4500 mm, máy có kết cấu dạng khung cầu, có 2 động cơ chạy dọc ở hai phía, máy sử dụng các loại thanh trượt mang trượt hoặc ray P24 được gia công chính xác kết hợp với hệ thống thanh răng bánh răng không khe hở, đảm bảo máy chạy nhanh và ổn định, chính xác.
Loại máy này thường dùng cho cắt các Phôi vật liệu bằng Plasma đòi hỏi tốc độ cao.


*​*


Máy sử dụng hệ thống điều khiển CNC loại MicroEDGE ( Hypertherm - USA ) hoặc D500 ( Koike - Japan ) có tính năng cao, giao diện giữa người và máy dễ sử dụng với màn hình chạm có kích thước lớn ( từ 15" trở lên ) và giao diện đồ họa màu.
Máy có thể lắp các mỏ cắt Oxy Gas, Plasma hoặc mỏ hàn công suất lớn với bộ cảm biến chiều cao mỏ cắt đi kèm, thích hợp cho các công ty chế tạo tủ bảng điện, bồn bể, quạt công nghiệp, các công ty chế tạo kết cấu thép.......
Máy có thể lắp cùng các bàn cắt khô, bàn cắt nước, hệ thống hút khỏi.

Kiểm máy CC-2500/3000/3500/40000/4500DD
Khung chính Kiểu cầu, hai động cơ chuyển động dọc 2 phía
Hướng tủ điều khiển Phía Trái
Phương Pháp chuyển động Thanh răng, bánh răng cho các trục X,Y
Khoảng Cách Ray 2500/3000/3500/4000/4500mm
Chiều dài Ray : 8000 đến 9000mm
Hệ Thống Liên Kết Mỏ Liên kết giữa các mỏ bằng Đai Thép
Tốc Độ Cắt 100 đến 9000 mm/ Phút
Tốc độ vạch dấu 100 đến 6000 mm/ phút
Tốc độ không tải 0 đến 15000 mm / Phút
Hệ CNC MicroEdge/ Hybrird - D500
Số lượng mỏ Oxy - Gas 01 đến 04 mỏ
Hệ thống lắp mỏ Plasma HPR260/ HPR130/ MAX200/ POWERMAX
Hệ thống lắp đặt mỏ hàn Không
Bộ điều khiển chiều cao mỏ cắt lựa chọn cho mỏ cắt Oxy/ Gas hoặc Plasma
Khoảng cách nhỏ nhất 125mm
Chiều dầy cắt Oxy Gas 6 đến 150 mm ( lớn nhất 150mm với 01 mỏ cắt
Nguồn cung cấp 3 pha 200 / 220V - 60/ 50Hz
Mầu máy : Lựa chọn mầu đỏ / Xanh/ Ghi

----------


## HocMo

> Xin chào tất cả anh em của diễn đàn, hiện nay bên mình đang cung cấp ra thị trường dòng máy cắt CNC Plasma Oxy - Gas kiểu Compactcut - 2500 do ROBOTEC sản xuất.
> 
> 
> *Mình xin được giới thiệu chiếc máy trong bài này:
> *
> Tên máy : *máy cắt CNC Plasma Oxy Gas Compactcut - 2500*
> Máy cắt Plasma CNC với khổ cắt trung bình, khoảng cách Ray từ 2500mm - 4500 mm, máy có kết cấu dạng khung cầu, có 2 động cơ chạy dọc ở hai phía, máy sử dụng các loại thanh trượt mang trượt hoặc ray P24 được gia công chính xác kết hợp với hệ thống thanh răng bánh răng không khe hở, đảm bảo máy chạy nhanh và ổn định, chính xác.
> Loại máy này thường dùng cho cắt các Phôi vật liệu bằng Plasma đòi hỏi tốc độ cao.
> 
> ...


 Bác sửa lại các chỗ em bôi đỏ cho mọi người dọc dễ hiểu nhá! Nhìn máy mà thèm!!!!

----------

congnghecnc

----------


## truongkiet

một em giá bao nhiêu

----------

congnghecnc

----------


## congnghecnc

> Bác sửa lại các chỗ em bôi đỏ cho mọi người dọc dễ hiểu nhá! Nhìn máy mà thèm!!!!


 cảm ơn bạn nhé, mình đã sửa lại.



> một em giá bao nhiêu


 Bạn có thể liên hệ với *anh Vinh 0912 62 44 47* bên cty mình để được tư vấn bạn nhé cảm ơn bạn.
Ngoài ra bạn có thể vào website : http://robotec.vn/ để tìm hiểu thêm thông tin nhé

----------

